# Marvelous Marvin Hagler dead at age 66



## J.B Books (Mar 13, 2021)

RIP


62 wins
52 by knockout
U.S. National Champion Undisputed middleweight champion from 1980 to 1987
Highest knockout percentage EVER for middleweights

Best fight ever was Hagler vs Tommy "hit man" Hearns

Find the video. Watch it.... only 5 rounds of the best boxing ever.


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

R.I.P.  Great one.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 13, 2021)

I was a pugilist.
So was my dad.
Hagler tried to pick up my wife in a bar once (before we were married)
Funny story.


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Wow, So you were pro?


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 13, 2021)

Tish said:


> Wow, were you pro?


No.
I fought in the minor amature circuit  for years.
1981-1983 I fought in the national amatures.
I trained with Nate Bolden (do a google search)
I had this dream of being a pro athlete.
Was primed for the pros. (I washed out in NFL tryouts)
Then it occurred to me.. "what the hell am I doing?"
I saw too much. Kids turned into pulp, for what?
I am much smarter than having to fight for a living. I walked away.
Used my brain instead. That's all she wrote.


----------



## win231 (Mar 13, 2021)

Yeah.....people like to watch fighting & are willing to pay to watch.
But blows to the head = cumulative brain damage = shorter life span.
And the related disability - even worse.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 13, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yeah.....people like to watch fighting & are willing to pay to watch.
> But blows to the head = cumulative brain damage = shorter life span.


amen brother!
To some, it's a way out of the hood.
Choices.


----------



## win231 (Mar 13, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> amen brother!
> To some, it's a way out of the hood.
> Choices.


True - I read up on some boxer's backgrounds & criminal histories, but I can't help thinking there are other ways out of the hood that don't involve brain damage - both causing & receiving.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2021)

Oh wow. This is the first I saw this and I checked my news app today. May he R.I.P.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 13, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> I was a pugilist.
> So was my dad.


So was my Dad

I boxed some, but too slow of foot
I could take a punch...but, long run, not good

Hagler was wunna the greats

Enjoyed his fight with Durán 

66....gone too soon


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 14, 2021)

If you are a boxing fan You really should watch the Hagler vs Tommy Hearns fight.

You can find it on you tube. 5 rounds. It was a war! I think each boxer threw around 165 punches per round!

Seriously one of the best fights you'll ever see.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 14, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> If you are a boxing fan You really should watch the Hagler vs Tommy Hearns fight.


Saw it, several times

No argument


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 14, 2021)

RIP Marvin


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Mar 14, 2021)

Loved watching his fights.  Many of them such as the fights against Vito Antuofermo and  Alan Minter were presented on TV for free. That's the way it was every week - lots of pro boxing matches and other sports.  Today you need cable, satellite, or online TV to watch them.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 14, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Loved watching his fights.  Many of them such as the fights against Vito Antuofermo and  Alan Minter were presented on TV for free. That's the way it was every week - lots of pro boxing matches and other sports.  Today you need cable, satellite, or online TV to watch them.


Anyone remember "Pabst Blue Ribbon Friday Fights"?


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Mar 14, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Pabst Blue Ribbon Friday Fights





Just a little before my time but do remember the   fights on WABC.  What a time we had watching those matches!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2021)

My uncle boxed too but not seriously professional.  My son mentioned to me today that Thomas Hearns said Marvin Hagler was in the ICU due to the effects of the COVID vaccine before he died.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 14, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> If you are a boxing fan You really should watch the Hagler vs Tommy Hearns fight.
> 
> You can find it on you tube. 5 rounds. It was a war! I think each boxer threw around 165 punches per round!
> 
> Seriously one of the best fights you'll ever see.


Awesome!  I got it bookmarked on Youtube.   I used to follow boxing closely, not sure when my interest waned. 

RIP Marvelous Marvin.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 14, 2021)

Cause of death?


----------

